# ISO: Certain type of chicken nuggets



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi all, I don't want to sound picky, but I am in search of a certian kind of chicken nugget recipe, if it exists...

I would like to make nuggets at home with a "smooth batter" (so likely flour based, as opposed to bread crumbs), but that you can either shallow fry (*not deep-fryed)* or bake in the oven. Many TIA


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2005)

1 cup flour
1 egg
3/4 milk
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt

Put dry ingredients in a bowl. Pour milk into a measuring cup, crack egg in there and stir it up. Add the wet to the dry and stir til you have a smoothish batter. Add more milk if you like. Toss in chunks of chicken breast and coat with batter. Fry lightly in oil til golden. Drain on racks placed on cookie sheets in a warm oven. This will get rid of more oil for those who are health conscious.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

That sounds great Alix! Exactly what I had in mind. You were so speedy, thank-you!!!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2005)

Just happened to be here at the right moment Jessica. LOL


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2005)

I think batter would tend to slide off if you baked in the oven, no?


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes it does. So if you fry them first to set the batter and then put them in a warm oven to finish you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I think batter would tend to slide off if you baked in the oven, no?


 I was thinking that too, if they weren't pan fryed first a bit. As that will help to set the batter and it will just be the inside chicken meat that needs further cooking in the oven, as in Alix's recipe.

I know that some of the nuggets that you can buy in the store are pre-cooked a bit before they are frozen and that helps to keep the batter in place. I wonder if freezing your own homemade ones before hand would work???


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2005)

I think Ina Garten (??) has an "oven fried" chicken that is fried first then baked in the oven and I always questioned the need for the frying .... but maybe it was the batter.


----------



## Constance (Dec 7, 2005)

My husband makes some great ones in the electric skillet. Put in about 2" of canola oil, and heat to 350. Fill a shallow container with flour seasoned with S&P and anything else you want to add. Break a couple of eggs in another bowl, add a couple tbls of milk or water, and beat with a fork. Season boneless chicken breats with S&P and slice into nuggets.
Dip in flour, egg mixture, flour again, and slide into hot oil. Let brown on one side, then turn. (Do not turn over and over...that makes them greasy.) When golden on both sides, drain on paper towels and sprinkle with a little more salt.

Serve with sweet & sour sauce or hot mustard.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> My husband makes some great ones in the electric skillet. Put in about 2" of canola oil, and heat to 350. Fill a shallow container with flour seasoned with S&P and anything else you want to add. Break a couple of eggs in another bowl, add a couple tbls of milk or water, and beat with a fork. Season boneless chicken breats with S&P and slice into nuggets.
> Dip in flour, egg mixture, flour again, and slide into hot oil. Let brown on one side, then turn. (Do not turn over and over...that makes them greasy.) When golden on both sides, drain on paper towels and sprinkle with a little more salt.
> 
> Serve with sweet & sour sauce or hot mustard.



Just like mine, except that I use sunflower oil, the healthiest of comercial oils, and absolutely neutral in flavor.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## velochic (Dec 19, 2005)

Alix - single-acting or double-acting baking powder?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

velochic said:
			
		

> Alix - single-acting or double-acting baking powder?


 It's not very common in North America to have different types of baking powder (single or double, the latter of which will work both with or without the addition of liquid - I think, please don't take that as gospel though ), so my guess would be double baking powder.


----------

